# Phone call issues, regardless of ROM.



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

Can someone either confirm that this is a common problem, or if it's not then help me figure out if I have a hardware problem or something like that?

I am using the Thunderbolt, which seems obvious since I'm on this forum, but I've seen others here, so I thought I'd make that clear up front.

I have tried OMGB, Liquid-GB, SkyRaider Zeus & TeslaCoil. I might've tried others that I can't remember, but those are the ones I remember.
My favorite so far, and my daily driver is Liquid-GB 3.2, but there is a only one problem with it, and that is with making and recieving calls.
It manifests in a few different ways. One, sometimes I'll place a call and when the other party picks up I can hear them but they can't hear me at all. At that time, if I put the phone on speakerphone and then back to normal, it fixes the problem for that phone call.
Another problem is while talking to someone on the phone, everything is working fine, then all the sudden the person I'm talking to says they hear a bunch of static, and I can make that go away also by switching to speakerphone for a few seconds.
The third way I hear this problem is when I'm using my wired handsfree car-kit, and when I place a call at first I will hear a bunch of hissing, (I can still hear the other person talking, I just hear hissing in the background) and I can make this go away by turning it on speakerphone for a few seconds. Sometimes it doesn't work the first time, but it does the second time.

I thought this was a problem with only AOSP roms, and even though I REALLY like AOSP roms, I thought this problem was just too annoying, and I guess if I have to use a Sense rom to be able to make normal phone calls, then so be it. So I tried a couple of Sense roms, and they did the same thing, and maybe even worse than the AOSP roms.

The only thing I haven't tried is the stock rom. I mean, when I bought the phone I obviously had the stock rom, but I didn't stay with the stock rom very long, so I don't remember if it did this on the stock rom or not. And the newest flashable stock rom I can find is the one ending in 605, and that is a downgrade from where I am now, so I didn't want to do that. And I am scared of flashing an RUU, because I am not sure how that affects my being rooted.

Anyone else experienced this?
Do I need to unroot and send my thunderbolt back in for a replacement?
Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

I think it might be a hardware issue best bet is flash stock rooted and see if that fixes it, if not unroot and warranty replacement. They probably wont check if its rooted or not (considering someone received a revolutionary S-OFF phone as a replacement) but if I were you I would unroot before returning.


----------



## yodatom10 (Aug 14, 2011)

make sure you unroot before returning if they dont check it at the verizon store they will at the factory and you dont want a 500 check trust me


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

I will definitely unroot if I return it. But I just want to make sure this is a hardware problem before I go through all of that.

Is there a rom out there that is flashable from recovery that is basically the same thing as the most recent stock rom?
I haven't seen one. Just so I can test it on a stock rom and see if I still have that problem.

Another question, if I do a nand backup on this phone, and I get a new t-bolt, and root the new t-bolt with Revolutionary (the same way I rooted my current t-bolt) can I just restore it on the new phone?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12545-rom-2116059-rooteddeodex-stock/


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...eddeodex-stock/


Thank you!

But isn't there a more recent update than this one?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

keeverw said:


> Thank you!
> 
> But isn't there a more recent update than this one?


As far as I know 605.9 is the latest OTA.


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> As far as I know 605.9 is the latest OTA.


Ok, well I am backing up now, and going to flash this and see if my problem goes away.
If it goes away, I guess I will try different Sense roms until I find one that doesn't have the problem.
If it stays, then I will try to get Verizon to replace it. And I guess try and figure out the best way to unroot. I have read several threads on it, and I am still a little confused.

I rooted with the Revolutionary method. And I downloaded an unroot tool, but I haven't tried to use it yet.
But I am not sure where to get the current stock rom, or is the one I am flashing now just that? So with this rom flashed, do I just run the unroot tool, and I'm done? Or am I missing something?


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

Just talked to Verizon Customer Service. Got a new TBolt on the way. For some reason (even though I've had my tbolt for a couple of months) I am still covered by the no worries plan or whatever it's called, so I get a new tbolt, not a refurbed one, which is cool.

I think I have found the way to return my phone completely to stock, using this method.
I am going to wait till I get home from work to download the files on wifi. But I will do the restoring tomorrow. If I know Verizon the new phone will be at my door in 3 days or less. So I need to get this done.


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

if you rooted with revolutionary you will have to unlock the bootloader first before you can restore stock,

Use this link and it should be good. http://rootzwiki.com...-to-stock-6055/

you can replace the 605.5 RUU with 605.9 RUU from here http://rootzwiki.com...21-ruu-2116059/

or you can just follow the instruction in that first thread and restore to 605.5 and take the OTA update to go to 605.9 either way should be fine


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

thisismalhotra said:


> if you rooted with revolutionary you will have to unlock the bootloader first before you can restore stock,
> 
> Use this link and it should be good. http://rootzwiki.com...-to-stock-6055/
> 
> ...


Cool.
I think I will use the thread I posted, because the one you posted references me back to that one anyway. I will end up with 605.5 and S-on, and the stock 1.04 bootloader, and stock recovery, if I understand correctly. Then I can just flash the full 605.9 RUU (which is basically manually doing the OTA), and then my phone will have 605.9 firmware, stock 1.05 bootloader and stock recovery, which is exactly how my T-Bolt came out of the box, because I only bought it a month and a half ago.

I am really happy that my problem was a hardware problem. Because at first I thought it was an AOSP bug, but then when I flashed some sense roms, it was even worse.
That was the only problem I had with my favorite Rom (Liquid-GB_3.2), so I think once I get a new bolt and get it rooted and install that rom, I should be worry-free.


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

Done! I used the method written by Scotty85 (here) and it worked flawlessly.

Thanks for the help!

I can't wait to get my new Tbolt, and root it. Hopefully it won't have the same problem, since I haven't really heard anyone else with that problem.

Thanks again!

By the way, OMG what a huge file that RUU was! I started to download it at work on 3G and I watched it for 20 minutes and never saw it come off of 0%, so I figured I didn't have a good connection or something. So I waited until I got home, where I have a strong 4G signal and started it again. It took an hour even on 4G. It was around half a gigabyte. I know the liquid smooth GB rom I was running before was only 70MB. No wonder they say the stock rom is bloated.


----------

